# How can I not go and see this [NYC vintage subway cars]



## davesgcr (Jun 15, 2019)

https://www.nytransitmuseum.org/program/paradeoftrains2019/2019-09-28/


Negotiating at home for a pass out - affordable flights and AirBnB in Brooklyn is a plan. Was thinking of the December Holiday Trains -but a chance to see these old girls in daylight with a side visit to Coney Island etc is a must do. Excited.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

That looks amazing


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2019)

I caught this train once






New York City vintage subway car ride, MTA New York City Transit, Christmas 2008 -  photographs and feature


----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2019)

editor said:


> I caught this train once



so did i


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 5, 2019)

editor said:


> That looks amazing


It was and will post pics from last week when I get back home, Brooklyn is the place I tell you


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 7, 2019)

As promised



[	


 

Above - the classic IND "A" train
 

Worked in the old style by a retro conductor who operates the doors between the cars 
 
Brighton Beach is a well organised Russian community 

 
Stylish "Worlds Fair" 1964 IRT cars (straight out of the paintshop)  

 
The much loved BMT standard - only dates from 1916 
 

Local liason


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks awesome!  Am jealous


----------



## dessiato (Oct 13, 2019)

As someone who doesn't find trains interesting, I really fancy visiting this museum. It looks great from these pics.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh wow, decidedly jealous.

(But I ain't going across the pond for a year or two)


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 13, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Oh wow, decidedly jealous.
> 
> (But I ain't going across the pond for a year or two)



Truly excellent "do" - it takes place every year , and this year's was the best ever attended. The staff apparently do a lot of it their spare time , and they were superbly professional and friendly. The start point , Brighton Beach - near Coney Island is in itself interesting as a very Russian community.

They also run vintage trains (train) on the 6th Ave line in the weekends before Christmas. No extra charge bar a $2.75 swipe.  

I can now die happily that I have ridden in service a 1901 wooden BMT car and a BMT Standard and an IND R9. Easily satisfied me.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 14, 2019)

PARADE OF TRAINS IN BRIGHTON BEACH - Forgotten New York


Some excellent material here from a superb website. 

To my amazement , I am in one of the shots.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2019)

dessiato said:


> *As someone who doesn't find trains interesting*, I really fancy visiting this museum. It looks great from these pics.



It takes all sorts


----------



## petee (Jan 25, 2021)

sanders back home on the BMT


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 25, 2021)

petee said:


> sanders back home on the BMT


Good to see him exploring the far ends of Brooklyn ! - he gets around.


----------

